# Do you guys use Gatorback Mortar boards or similar products?



## LiteMortarBoard (May 11, 2016)

Apologies if this post isn't allowed. I was just wondering if any of you guys use purchased mortar boards (as opposed to plywood or scrap wood boards)? 

I worked masonry construction for years growing up and well into my twenties. We used steel mortar boards that my boss/dad had made at a local steel fab shop. They were expensive and heavy but better than a rotting, heavy piece of wood. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

We use frp board for ours. I know a guy that uses gatorbacks. Never got around to asking how he likes them and how much they set ya back.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

I think the concept is valid regarding Gatorbacks. The part I do not like is the size. I think the proper mortar board size is 30" x 30" ,they are 24' x 24 ". That is a deal breaker for me. Also,I may be the odd guy out,for most jobs,I prefer a mortar pan as opposed to a board. The boards I have are made out of Advantech sub flooring material.


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

fjn said:


> I think the concept is valid regarding Gatorbacks. The part I do not like is the size. I think the proper mortar board size is 30" x 30" ,they are 24' x 24 ". That is a deal breaker for me. Also,I may be the odd guy out,for most jobs,I prefer a mortar pan as opposed to a board. The boards I have are made out of Advantech sub flooring material.


That's huge. ..do your tenders throw a whole batch of mud on at a time

I think I normally cut mine at 22x22


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

fjn said:


> I think the concept is valid regarding Gatorbacks. The part I do not like is the size. I think the proper mortar board size is 30" x 30" ,they are 24' x 24 ". That is a deal breaker for me. Also,I may be the odd guy out,for most jobs,I prefer a mortar pan as opposed to a board. The boards I have are made out of Advantech sub flooring material.





wazez said:


> That's huge. ..do your tenders throw a whole batch of mud on at a time
> 
> I think I normally cut mine at 22x22


I cut mine to 29x23 enough to hang over slightly when you have 2 stocker planks and 29x23 fits perfectly with mortar stands...

I use regular plywood and put either urethane on them or something like tompsons water seal to keep the mortar from drying up...i like the idea of gatorback but they are too expensive


----------



## LiteMortarBoard (May 11, 2016)

Windycity said:


> I cut mine to 29x23 enough to hang over slightly when you have 2 stocker planks and 29x23 fits perfectly with mortar stands...
> 
> I use regular plywood and put either urethane on them or something like tompsons water seal to keep the mortar from drying up...i like the idea of gatorback but they are too expensive


What would you consider a good price for an off-the-shelf mortar board? 
How long does a sealed plywood board last you?


----------



## LiteMortarBoard (May 11, 2016)

fjn said:


> I think the concept is valid regarding Gatorbacks. The part I do not like is the size. I think the proper mortar board size is 30" x 30" ,they are 24' x 24 ". That is a deal breaker for me. Also,I may be the odd guy out,for most jobs,I prefer a mortar pan as opposed to a board. The boards I have are made out of Advantech sub flooring material.


30" x 30" is nice for the masons. I was on the other side more often. We had a handful of 30x30 boards made of steel. For me, the biggest problem was lugging them around. Not the weight, but how they dragged on account of my short legs... Maybe they were 36" boards. I don't recall exactly. Still, very heavy when made of steel.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

wazez said:


> That's huge. ..do your tenders throw a whole batch of mud on at a time
> 
> I think I normally cut mine at 22x22





Absolutely not,they better not.:laughing: The reason I like that size,I have them place the mud to the back edge of the board. That keeps the front clear so you can cut the mud,roll and shape it to load the trowel easier. As in a previous discussion,especially in hot weather,I'll take a pan over a board all day long. It does take a completely different technique though to use a pan.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

This is where I get my mortar pans,good quality,good price and service.


http://www.midlandhardware.com/464415.html#.V7R_UfkrLIU


For those that dislike a pan,I wonder if they are using an actual mortar pan or a small mixing box. The true pans have tapered sides,that makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Pan for brick, board for block.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

My understanding is that the turtle shells shine on very high absorption brick, laid in the "pick and dip" style, a smaller trowel with enough mortar to lay and butter one brick at a time...very similar to laying firebrick kilns etc..

While out here in hard brick land, we spread mortar several units ahead of time, then cover the mortar.... Using a larger trowel, when going well, using the cut off mud to butter the head joints without returning to the board/pan.

I use painted plywood or advantech boards, mostly 24 x 26 more or less, the more skilled tenders will soak the boards over night during the summer months.:thumbsup:


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

We always use these....I think the last ones i bought were about $30


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Fouthgeneration said:


> I use painted plywood or advantech boards, mostly 24 x 26 more or less, the more skilled tenders will soak the boards over night during the summer months.:thumbsup:







You can't soak Advantech ! That is the beauty of them and why they don't decompose and stay flat.:thumbup:


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

fjn said:


> You can't soak Advantech ! That is the beauty of them and why they don't decompose and stay flat.:thumbup:


What is advantech? Some kind of treated manufactured plywood?


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Windycity said:


> What is advantech? Some kind of treated manufactured plywood?





It is a type of sub-floor composite material. It makes really great mortar boards. Lasts several years,in winter,I just leave them outside stood on edge.

http://www.huberwood.com/advantech/products/advantech-flooring


----------

